# sulfuric cell success



## TheArchitect (Jun 7, 2008)

i really like this method... with the copper basket i'm stripping about 1/3 lb per hour. thanks for everyones help!!!

the basket
[img:1600:1200]http://usera.imagecave.com/mitchwfsu/copperbasket.JPG[/img]

the gold
[img:1600:1200]http://usera.imagecave.com/mitchwfsu/wetAupowder.JPG[/img]

the cell
[img:1600:1200]http://usera.imagecave.com/mitchwfsu/sulfuriccell.JPG[/img]


----------



## Noxx (Jun 7, 2008)

It works even with an automatic battery charger ?


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 7, 2008)

Noxx,

The cell will work fine with just about any charger except the ones that have electronic feed back circuits in them. If the charge has a voltage selector switch on it and an analog meter it most likely will work.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh I see.

Do you have an idea of the minimum amperage needed to make an electrolysis in about an hour ? Let say you have a gold/silver anode and your electrolyte is nitric acid. 

I know the answer depends on acid concentration, anode dimension, etc, but I want to know if it's better to get like +50 amps or less like 10-20. I don't want to solution to overheat also lol.

Thanks


----------



## TheArchitect (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Nox, i set it on manual 6V and it's working fine, the most amps it has pulled is about 15.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 8, 2008)

Noxx,

The real limitation to your amperage is going to be the size of the leads which connect to the anode. If your leads are very small they will melt when the current goes above the rated amperage. You can find the rated amps of each wire size by checking an AWG wire gauge chart like this one:

Scroll Down for Chart

Remember the closer you get to the maximum ratings the higher the temperature of the wire lead.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 23, 2008)

Could you post a material list.Or point me to where i can find them .Yours look realy cool.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello,

Have you visited my website http://www.goldrecovery.us and watched the videos?

Login as user name gold and password goldm1ner* . Click I Agree, then expand the Cell video section by clicking the 'Show' link.


If you still have questions post them here.


Steve


----------



## TheArchitect (Jun 24, 2008)

yes... Steve's site is a goldmine of information (as well at Nox's site here). Everything came from Steve's videos and posts here. 

Thanks again Steve!


----------

